# Great resource from Google Books



## Greg Vocks (Jan 2, 2008)

I haven't been around here for a while, so it may be redundant, but here is a link to a download from Google books with some great illustrations and explanations on everything from ash pits to wye tracks. 
Published in 1915, it has a lot of drawings, measurements and even costs (in 1915 dollars) for trestles, stations, signs and signals, and just about everything else found on, under or around the tracks of that time.
http://books.google.com/books?id=v1k5AAAAMAAJ&printsec=frontcover&dq=Maintenance+of+way+and+structures+By+William+Clyde+Willard


----------



## neals645 (Apr 7, 2008)

I agree, Greg. I downloaded this a while back and ended up reading the entire book. Even if you model current era, it's exremely useful for learning more about how RRs were engineered.

Neal


----------

